# Past models of coachbuilt AutoSleepers



## nigeljgypmills (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi, I think I am looking to buy a not very recent second-hand AutoSleeper coachbuilt as generally they seem to be the sort of size and type of vehicle I am looking for.

Can anyone suggest a source (internet or published) where I can find full listings with photos of all the coachbuilt models that have been produced since the beginning together with their vehicle base details so that I can attempt to pin down precisely what I am looking for.

Your help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Get in touch with the AutoSleepers Ownders Club.

If there is such an archive they would be the ones to know about it.

Baz Wellard is the man you want. Secretary of ASOC.

Email (_fixed to confuse spybots_) baz dot wellard at virgin dot net

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nigel

I don't know of any list with pictures but Further to Zeb's suggestion above :

Follow this link to the ASOC <<click

Once there go to "technical" and there you will find a full list of all the Autosleeper models produced over the years ( click on AS Models).

Using this list enter each model name into  > Google Image search < and you will be able to see pictures of the vans.

Mike

P.S. an example for the > Autosleeper Clubman < and > Autosleeper Pollensa <


----------

